# Anybody use fat gripz/manus grip?



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Was thinking about getting some, does anybody here use them?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

i think @dutch_scott just posted some pics off his in his journal @RACK to


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

A great bit of kit.

If you are going to bodypower you can try them out


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

you can use a towel, or a tshirt wrapped around a bar for the same effect, but obviously youd be better off with the real deal. ill be purchasing one, atm using a goldsgym wrist roller, love it, @Wheyman you going to have some there? i shall be looking out for you, im assuming youl be the guy looking like a bag of protien, what flavour you going as?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi Mate,

Yes ill be going in my whey protein disguise I think ill be strawberry.



zack amin said:


> you can use a towel, or a tshirt wrapped around a bar for the same effect, but obviously youd be better off with the real deal. ill be purchasing one, atm using a goldsgym wrist roller, love it, @Wheyman you going to have some there? i shall be looking out for you, im assuming youl be the guy looking like a bag of protien, what flavour you going as?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Yes ill be going in my whey protein disguise I think ill be strawberry.


im coming as creatine, we can be two pea's in a pod


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

I see powerlifters & arms wrestlers training alot with fat grips where i train.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

zack amin said:


> im coming as creatine, we can be two pea's in a pod


Great, but together taht combination would be to much even for some of the pro BBuilders cant take that much Gains


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

been using pipe lagging but defo buying these soon tho, 30quid on amazon btw


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

I just got mine in the post today, not used them yet though.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

zack amin said:


> you can use a towel, or a tshirt wrapped around a bar for the same effect, but obviously youd be better off with the real deal. ill be purchasing one, atm using a goldsgym wrist roller, love it, @Wheyman you going to have some there? i shall be looking out for you, im assuming youl be the guy looking like a bag of protien, what flavour you going as?


They are easy to make if you have the material. Motorcycle inner tubes work quite well.


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

Ive looked at these, whats the benefits?


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Jon.B said:


> Ive looked at these, whats the benefits?


If you are doing rows or curls it makes it harder on your grip and trains your forearms.


----------

